

Is mobyfy.com violating the copyrights of mobify.com  - selimbebek

I bought mobyfy.com and deployed a launch page, next day received an email from mobify.com about copyright violation. Is this really a violation? Here is the email :<p>Taha,<p>We have recently been made aware of your website called mobyfy.com. It is in direct violation of our copyright and trademark rights.<p>We hereby request that you shut down the website (mobyfy.com) immediately and stop further infringement of our rights. If not, we will be forced to take legal action.<p>We expect your prompt response.
Mobify
======
augbot
Here's the listing on the US Patent & Trademark office.
[http://tess2.uspto.gov/bin/showfield?f=doc&state=4803:l2kvpj...](http://tess2.uspto.gov/bin/showfield?f=doc&state=4803:l2kvpj.2.1)

